# stripped screws/threads on steel door



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've got a guy who was working on replacing some exterior fire rated steel doors-swapping out the exit devices and painting. Well, he was stripping a lot of screws and breaking off a few as well. It occured to me that it's his impact driver he's using to install the screws. Can anyone confirm this? I was finishing up on the doors using my drill/driver and didn't have one problem. Seems an impact driver is not suited for metal work or other tasks where a little too much torque can stirp out the threads-any opinions on this?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I would say you're probably right. I have pretty good touch with my impact and probably wouldn't have done that much damage, but I would never have tried to use it in that application. I would have used a clutched cordless and experimented on the first handful of screws to set the clutch to get them snug but never strip. It's the only way to go in that situation.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I do not use any power tools for for hinges, just a good old fashion screwdriver. The time you save is not worth the time you waste if you run into a problem. 

But the biggest problem is usually not enough pressure on the head of the screw, and I see guys that think when it starts to strip, go faster to set it before it strips completely. If it starts to skip over the head, remove it while you still can, and install a new one. But the blame is on the installer.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

I would say he is just torquing them to tight. I have never had that problem using the impact - unless the screws where already damaged - and then we use the "Grab-It"


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

I would agree 100% that is the problem. Great tool over a cordless drill but you have to know when to use it.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Never over torque screws on the metal doors or any door for that matter. I use a cordless drill with the torqued drive around 7. Then use a screw driver to finish if it needs it because for one the screws are fire rated and can not be substitute for any old screw. And two a ratted up screw head just say you are a hack. And three the screws can have a finish to match the finish on the hinges which goes back to two.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I've got a guy who was working on replacing some exterior fire rated steel doors-swapping out the exit devices and painting. Well, he was stripping a lot of screws and breaking off a few as well. It occured to me that it's his impact driver he's using to install the screws. Can anyone confirm this? I was finishing up on the doors using my drill/driver and didn't have one problem. Seems an impact driver is not suited for metal work or other tasks where a little too much torque can stirp out the threads-any opinions on this?


 
What size BIT is he using VS. screw head size? Hopefully machine screws and a soft push too.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I've used a cordless impact on a bunch of steel doors and steel jambs. Of course if you over tighten the screws with any type of screw gun it's going to be harder to get them out.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

job is long done by now, but to followup...I came behind and remounted stuff. Found lots of screws that were stripped out-all were stainless steel. used self-tapping screws with a pilot and didn't have one single problem. The SS do strip more easily, but keeping the driver set to 11 (XRP) worked like a charm. 

Is there a SS self-tapping screw out there?


----------

